# Rancho5's Completed Theater...Finally!



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Our attic theater is finished! And to think I was going to use that space to store camping gear in.

The room is 22 long, 10 wide and 7 high. Walls are dark chocolate brown and the floor is dark hickory laminate, so we can drink soda and eat popcorn.

The equipment "closet" is composed of shelves that are on rollers so I can get back behind and the shelves only go back 2/3 of the way leaving plenty of room for ventilation.

Home made acoustic treatments.

Front wall is a painted screen with velvet tape. Corners are full of chunky bass traps which are covered with black velvet drapes and the front wall is covered in rigid fiberglass, which is also framed out and covered with black velvet.

SVS Speakers and sub, Onkyo 705, PS3, Epson 6100. Back speakers are a pair of Mirage's I had.

The back wall is composed solely of DVD shelves. Those speakers on teh shelf are left over form my old HT setup, if you could call it that compared to this one. Just need to go find the boxes.

Seating is leather futons on chrome frames from Costco.
http://i785.photobucket.com/albums/yy131/Rancho5/DSCN1202.jpg
http://i785.photobucket.com/albums/yy131/Rancho5/DSCN1201.jpg
http://i785.photobucket.com/albums/yy131/Rancho5/DSCN1200.jpg
http://i785.photobucket.com/albums/yy131/Rancho5/DSCN1199.jpg
http://i785.photobucket.com/albums/yy131/Rancho5/DSCN1197.jpg
http://i785.photobucket.com/albums/yy131/Rancho5/DSCN1196.jpg


----------



## dpromano76 (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow I like those futons!!! are the walls painted semi-gloss?


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

No but they are not flat. They are satin. But they do reflect. It's not bad with the treatments but the ceiling is definitely being rerolled with flat.

We liked the futons over chairs because we like to be close and cuddle when we watch. Plus they lay down flat so it can be a killer guest room as well.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Very cool. How did you get your velvet to ripple like that?


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Very Nice! Enjoy your movies:T


----------



## NoDestiny (Oct 28, 2009)

HA! I have one of those EXACT SAME futons! Sadly, I went to buy another one, and they started selling them in "Java" brown  Love to get one more... quality is amazing on those things! 

Looks good, man.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice cozy room. Great Job!


----------



## RedZone (Jun 15, 2010)

Good work .I also like the velvet curtains.Nice layout and good DIY panels.You did us DIY Shackters proud!! 5 STARS...uhmm two thumbs up..LOL


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice room! :T


----------

